# Posts :)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Between Cape chef (1900)capechef (41) bradchef (45) and bms/chef (2) I have 1988 posts....

Funny story is I thought every computer I used to check out cheftalk I needed a different log on name.

Boy, I guess It's time to slow down.

cc
PS..Truth is I look forward to many more


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I never thought I'd even reach 300 posts. You are an inspiration Mr. Cape Chef, Sir!

:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

So when exactly is it that you cook? Between orders!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nancy,

I really enjoy cheftalk,and my name is Brad not sir, and I love to read your posts and insights

And Mr Chrose....Yes you are correct, I just sit in my office all day and watch the culinary world go by.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Good one Chrose!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nah, he doesn't cook between orders, he cooks between posts!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Statisticaly speaking, I've beaten all of you!

Between kimmie, kimmie and kimmie, we have posted 1663 times (including this one) since we became a member on March 12th of THIS YEAR!

We never thought we would have sooooooooo much to say


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I wish to all of you to keep posting the way you do!!
I need your help.

How ON EARTH Chrose includes such lovely cartoons in his posts>
I have my collection and I want to show it off...

How this is possible??

let me try once with my smiling garlic!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's to many more posts!

If they yell "FIRE" in the kitchen, you might have to tear yourself away from Cheftalk for a minute or two.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Kimmie - I always thought you had "multiple" tendancies Have you ever seen "The Three Faces of Eve"?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Very Funny guys!!!!:chef: :bounce: 
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ah, Mr. Brad, Sir, you seem to have the same response to Sir that I have to M'am.... 

I don't know about you, but I'm just not old enough to be a M'am.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear nancy,
I am with you on that one:bounce: :bounce: 
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I beat all of you! To paraphrase former President Jimmy Carter: (if you know his original quote it's all the funnier!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow, Brad! That's a lot of knowledge and humor we've enjoyed from you!

I guess my next milestone will be breaking 1000. I can only hope I will make some sense in those posts.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

One thinks I have a multiple personality disorder and the other one thinks I'm a 6th grade school brat!!! Go figure...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Kimmie - Maybe one of you is a 6th grade brat


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A brat maybe...but a 6th grader, I think NOT!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

surpassed, and without my being aware of it.....here's to many more, can't wait to explore NY.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Any idea who are the two others!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's what's wrong with you! Couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't you like us anymore, Isa?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

I haven't met one of your personalities I didn't like 
There all very interesting 

I think isa just having a little fun:bounce: 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We all thank you for your kindness.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I like you two alright Kimmie, it's the third one I can not stand.


----------

